# Haqqani Son Killed?



## AWP (Aug 30, 2012)

If true this is the best news all month.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...aqqani-founder/#ixzz251FoKebH?test=latestnews



> Pakistani intelligence officials have confirmed that a U.S. drone strike near the Afghan border last week killed the son of the founder of the powerful Haqqani militant network.
> The officials say Badruddin Haqqani was killed Aug. 24 in one of three strikes that hit militant hideouts in the Shawal Valley in Pakistan's North Waziristan tribal area. They did not specify which strike killed him, but said he was leaving the hideout when the missiles hit.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

If its true I'm having a party and all are invited.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll start swimming.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2012)

It would be a good stopping point for one of the papers I'm writing for school.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> It would be a good stopping point for one of the papers I'm writing for school.


 
Typical Officer, always looking for an easy way out of work.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2012)

Will there be bacon?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Typical Officer, always looking for an easy way out of work.


 
You're right, I meant, "it will be a good stopping point for the paper I'm having someone else write for me for school."


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2012)

What I would REALLY like my paper to be titled is, "What Haqqani Network?  The Untold Story of How The US Grew A Pair and Really, Really (Really This Time) Did Something Meaningful and Destroyed the Greatest Threat to American Lives and Afghan Security (Well, Other Than Pakistan's ISI) By Going Into Miram Shah and Totally, Completely, Ghengis-Khan-Style Destroying the HQN."  Still waiting for the facts on the ground to develop to the point where I can write that.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> What I would REALLY like my paper to be titled is, "What Haqqani Network? The Untold Story of How The US Grew A Pair and Really, Really (Really This Time) Did Something Meaningful and Destroyed the Greatest Threat to American Lives and Afghan Security (Well, Other Than Pakistan's ISI) By Going Into Miram Shah and Totally, Completely, Ghengis-Khan-Style Destroying the HQN." Still waiting for the facts on the ground to develop to the point where I can write that.


 
Just give someone you know at those GO levels to give me the word Mara.   The guys and I are ready.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 3, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> Just give someone you know at those GO levels to give me the word Mara.  The guys and I are ready.


 
:) If only I had that kind of clout.  But if I did, you would be the first person I asked them to call.

Besides, all the GOs I know (ok, "all" like two of them that I know) wouldn't need my prodding to get after the HQN


----------

